# Working with Ewe horn



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has worked with ewe horn before instead of rams horn. I have recently been given two ewe horns to work on and hopefully give back as presents but I cannot find any information on how to make a ewe horn stick. If anyone could tell me how to go about making one that would be great! Please do assume i know nothing so as much detail front start to finish would be very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't worked with any horn but as far as I know you should be able to work with it using the same methods as ram's horn or buffalo horn. I would expect the horns to be smaller than a rams horn so that might affect what you can do with them.

This guy is a member here and knows what he's doing.






Rodney

.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I forgot to add:

Welcome!

Rodney


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

thanks for your reply Rodney. I'm pretty new to stick making so any advice is appreciated. As far as I have researched ewe horn isn't as think as rams horn and is hard to remove the concave and bulk as the ewe wall is very thin and may be prone to breaking.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If the natural shape works as a handle or topper you may be able to fill it with something like car body filler and use it whole.

Another choice if you can't get a topper out of it would be to cut it up and use it for inlays, collars, etc.

Hopefully someone who has worked with horn will chime in soon.

Rodney


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

can you just define "topper" I'm new to the terminology haha


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

there are some good books on working horn . but idealy you do want a experianced person to advise you

the videos on them are good .just check the thickness of the walls of the horn and length .

to get a full set of equipment is expensive to shape and bend horn .Not sure where your based but try a local stickmaking club in your area


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

thanks cobalt


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the book, traditional stick making and it has lots on rams horn but nothing concerning ewe horn. I understand rams horn is used almost all the time but as I have ewe horn from a family friend I would like to make something with their horn for them.


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

In all honesty put them in the bin.....Ewe horn is too thin to bulk up.....


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have some soya sheep horn they are also to thin for handles , I use them for cutting out intials for peoplr and insert them on the shanks . The horn is eay to shape and cut out . also handy for cutting horoscopes signs

so could be of some use to you.


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

cheers for your input stickie! I know it is much more difficult but I wouldn't necessarily need to be bulked into a round shape. I have seen sticks on a website which sells ewe horn sticks and would like to know how this is done.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I think a bit of threaded rod glued into the shank with epoxy(or cutting a tenon on the shank) and then filling the core of the horn with epoxy and sticking it into the horn would do the trick. As long as you take the time to make sure the point where they join is nice and neat, it'll make a fine stick. Maybe a collar of some sort if the horn and shank are of different sizes.


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

cheers dww2. that sounds like great advice I will have a play and see what happens. All this advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Could you provide a photo of the horn, it may help others with the thinking process, we have e few lateral thinkers here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Our members from the UK kown more about this than most of us. Also if you google something like mounting horn on a walking stick You will find a lot of youtubes on how to shape and use horn..


----------



## sidelight (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm from the UK and there is very little in regard to ewe horn whereas there is loads on rams horn. often they only subject using rams horn because the walls of the horn harry thicker and stronger nut was just wondering if anyone has had experience in ewe horn as I expect there to be a difference in the way it is mounted to a shank due to its very different characteristics.


----------

